# Mardy Collins and Quentin Richardson On The Weight Loss Train, Will The Rest Follow?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If you were able to catch any of the summer league game yesterday, you would have noticed that Mardy Collins lost some weight. Does it mean I think his game improved, hell no, but at least he is trying. As for Quentin Richardson, I wasn't able to see his entire bod, but his weight lost was noted by Clyde during his interview and you can actually see he shed some pounds in his face. If we can get a healthy Q, then we are in the step in the right direction, and one year under Coach D'Antoni with his tenure with the Suns is a plus. With that said, can we go 3 for 3 and envision Curry losing some pounds and showing up in shape? Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Mardy Collins and Quentin Richardson On The Weight Loss Train, Will The Rest Foll*

If either of the fatties is going to do it, it's Eddy. He's got a half-way decent head on his shoulders. Randolph is straight garbage.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Mardy Collins and Quentin Richardson On The Weight Loss Train, Will The Rest Foll*

Even Danilo impressed me with his physique. He's certainly put on muscle since I last saw him. He was looking fairly cut yesterday on the floor and could still put on some more muscle. I still do not believe he will be a player that could contribute to our rotation off the jump (still has a while to go before being strong enough) but there might be some hope for him after all. I'm starting to believe he could be more than just a fit at the 4 spot.


----------

